# Progeffik



## trust (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi would you be able to tell me if I am able to get Profeffik over the counter here. My last supply was from an Italian Pharmacy but have just come back from abroad where I had an egg transfer and need some pretty quickly or an alternative. Anyhelp would be appreciated thank you.
Kind regrds 
Adele


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Adele,

Sorry been away for Easter so not able to answer over the weekend. Hope you were able to obtain what you needed.

Progeffik is a branded product of progesterone that is only available in Italy and Spain. There are alternative similar progesterone products licensed int he UK but you would need to get a prescription from your GP for it (not sure if they would do this on NHS for you or if you would need to get a private prescription; will all depend on your GP really   )

Hope all goes well with the 2ww  

Maz x


----------

